# I think Sasha's head is too small for her body...



## Kay

Sasha is 8 1/2 months. I realize she is a female and females are smaller than males, but sometimes I think her head is too small for her body. Will she grow into it? Maybe I'm crazy....please tell me what you think. Thanks!

























Sorry, some of these photos are a little crappy.


----------



## Stosh

She's really pretty! I think those big ears may make it a kind of optical illusion and with the all black the definition is less apparent, and she's still young. All that mean is - who knows? She has a gorgeous shiny coat!


----------



## liv

Kokoda's head never grew at the same time as her body - it was always too big or too small! She has grown into it now, and looks proportional


----------



## chicagojosh

looks proportionate to me...


----------



## Cassidy's Mom

She looks fine to me. Actually in the second pic it looks a little large, but that's just an illusion due to the angle since it looks proportional in the other two pics. Halo looked ridiculous for awhile, we thought her little pinhead would never grow into her body, but it finally did grow a head. :rofl: 

In fact, not only was her head too small, the back half of her body grew faster than the front half - in this pictures she looks swaybacked, with a big ol' booty:


----------



## ZAYDA

She looks beautiful to me. Not the best poses or photography but she looks fine.


----------



## Deuce

She looks fine to me!


----------



## Baersmama

She is beautiful.


----------



## vomlittlehaus

I remember Yoko looking all ears when she was a pup. Totally out of proportion. The different body parts grow at different rates. They look goofy at times. And fall over their own feet. But in the end, they all end up gorgeous dogs.


----------



## Rerun

Looks normal to me


----------



## Kay

Sorry about the poor photos, and thanks for the compliments, we think she is a very pretty girl! She has the gentlest temperament too, it's so nice.

The more I look at her, the more it seems normal to me. Maybe her ears are growing faster than the rest of her head...haha she has had giant "bat ears" since her ears came up!

Off topic, people often ask me "what she's mixed with" because she's black. Apparently black GSDs don't exist


----------

